# Malawi cichlids



## Vladimir (Oct 5, 2010)

Some pics of my recent tank


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice, what's that last one?


----------



## Vladimir (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks! I'm not sure yet! Maybe it is some ramirezi!


----------

